# USL ARRIVES! BEAMSHOTS!



## xpitxbullx (Sep 29, 2005)

It's still not completely dark so I have to wait about another hour before creating beamshots outside. I'll be posting my feedback on the light tonight. Here is what I received: USL (black), charger, power supply, charger leads, extra cotter pins, 4 100W bulbs.







You know what you're looking at and it appears to be built very well with no loose parts. I kinda wished the cotter pin could be chained onto the guard so I don't lose it. Thanks for the extra pins, Bill.

So do you want beamshots of my street and neighbors house or should I burn some stuff? What ever I do, I'm going to test the runtime with the charge the batteries had when it arrived.

Jeff


----------



## baylisstic (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

I would love to see a beamshot with the polaris and mag85.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

Let's just say you will have to squint to find where the mag85 went....hehe...


----------



## Icebreak (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

Oh man, that's fantastic, xpitxbullx.

I've read so much about this light and now to see is great. It's neat that it is in keeping with the sleeper tradition of automobiles. The only thing giving it away is the pin pull for the hood.

Sweet!

---------------

- Jeff


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

In preparation of my beamshots...

...my Polaris is charged and ready to go head2head against the USL. My Mag85, however, is not charged up. How about Thor, X990, or my Mag2HID?

I think I'm going to do runtime tests later. We already know what the runtime is anyways.

Jeff


----------



## baylisstic (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*



270winchester said:


> Let's just say you will have to squint to find where the mag85 went....hehe...



Holy crap! The mag85 itself isn't dim by any means. How about a headlight vs. USL also. Beamshots, please!


----------



## tvodrd (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

I received mine today too! Major _hot_ and fuzzy! 

Larry


----------



## bwaites (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

xpitxbullx,


Please make sure you plug that charger into the power supply and DON'T plug the charging cable into the power supply!! 

The retaining pin can easily be attached by looping a rubber keeper in front of the guard and below the head.

I've been looking for a supply of nice looking ones, but no luck so far. A rubber band works great, though and is cheap!!

OK, it's dark!!

PS, did you get the charging directions PM I sent?


Bill


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*



bwaites said:


> xpitxbullx,
> 
> 
> Please make sure you plug that charger into the power supply and DON'T plug the charging cable into the power supply!!
> ...


 
Yes, I received your charging instructions. My first charge will take place later tonight.

Oh man, I can see how someone can make that mistake. You can bet I won't make that mistake.

OK! I'm off to take a real world beamshot of the USL, Polaris (75W), Thor and my cars high beams. Wish me luck on not burning anything down.

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

I just realized it sitting here looking at your pic.

I'm going to make a change or two to make sure that doesn't happen.

Since everybody is probably following this thread, I'll post a little info about charging here, then in a special charging thread also.

NiMH charge using the Triton:

Set battery type to NiMH
Rate: .8 to 1.2 amps (???) or up to 2 amps for a rapid charge
Peak Delay at start: 6 min.
Temp cutoff: 120 F
No. cycles: 1 
Sensitivity: 3 mV
Top off: 100 mA

MAKE SURE TO PLUG THE CHARGING CABLE BANANA PLUGS INTO THE CHARGER *BEFORE *PLUGGING IT INTO THE PACK! 

*Otherwise, if YOU plug the pack end in first, and the banana plugs touch: *ZAP* they will get 30 amps through the tiny micro-fit terminals.*

For the temp probe, I removed the sliding leg entirely and was able to push the probe between the pack and the body wall, with black part towards pack. This worked well for me, but you might check it out with the production run USL's. Perhaps something is slightly different.

For the HiTec charger:

Set to NiMH charge by pushing that button.

The HiTec, while highly recommended, does not have the sophisticated cycle programming that the Triton does. (DUH!)

Charging at .5 amps is prudent while you get used to the way the pack charges. The HiTec will make the pack warmer than the Triton, but if you find that it is HOT while charging, shut it off. As you make more cycles, you will find a happy medium, but remember, heat while charging a pack is a bad thing, the hotter the pack is while charging, the shorter the pack life. 

IF you have to charge it fast, keep an eye on the temp.

Bill


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

BEAMSHOTS!!!!!!

Now remember that I suck with taking beamshots but something is better than nothing. Also note that there was a lot more sidespill than the camera shows.






Jeff


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

So for the HiTech charger, you don't want us to set it on the NiCD? aren't these NiCD batteries?

Jeff


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*

I just lit a phone book on fire from 4 inches away. :naughty:

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Sep 30, 2005)

What happened to the "responsible" part!! 


Bill


----------



## xpitxbullx (Sep 30, 2005)

bwaites said:


> What happened to the "responsible" part!!
> 
> 
> Bill


 
I did it in a safe area and had a hose manned and ready. 

Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Sep 30, 2005)

I sort of expect a lot of these experiments over the next little while!Bill:nana:


----------



## cy (Sep 30, 2005)

USL sure sounds like a handful!!!


----------



## Codeman (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are pretty good shots, Jeff! The amount of spill is amazing, isn't it? I just about drove myself crazy with the prototype, tryiing to capture what the USL really looks like.

Now that the USL's are shipping out, maybe we can have our own version of the "lighting of the beacons" scene from the LOTR's Return of the King!

Someone needs to determine how far away a USL can be seen. Not that such a measurement means anything...every time I see a commercial for a light that "can be seen over a mile away", I think, how many people buy a light based on how far away it can be seen? Unless it's to be used for signalling, who cares? Still, inquiring minds are curious.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 30, 2005)

Codeman said:


> Now that the USL's are shipping out, maybe we can have our own version of the "lighting of the beacons" scene from the LOTR's Return of the King!



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH... :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: :huh: 

Yer gonna make me wet myself waiting for the USL!!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm not quite sure that I've posted on this before and, I've somewhat out of commission with some things going on recently but......(and forgive the lo-tech question)...how long a bulb expectancy should I be looking for? As well, I believe I am getting an extra and when it (they) give up the ghost, am I going to have any difficulty getting extras? 


Karl


----------



## Codeman (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know if anyone knows how long to expect them to last in the USL. I do seem to remember a 20-25 hour spec from somewhere, though. Bill or one of the others can probably give you a better answer.

I bought some from BulbConnection.com. SpecialtyOptical.com also carries the Osram 62138 HLX. I'd shop around, though. I've seen some websites offering them for as high as $32, but they were only $4.20 at BulbConnection, the last time I checked.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks! 25 HOURS sounds like a "lifetime" bulb at 9-12 min. "bursts" I would say! I believe that replacement may be infrequent and then, upon accidental dropping of the USL---YIKES! Thanks again.



karl


----------



## bwaites (Sep 30, 2005)

Codeman gives good advice on this lamp, shopping around can SIGNIFICANTLY CHANGE the price. I was quoted prices ranging from $6 to $26 per lamp when I was shopping for them. I finally got the best deal in bulk at SOS, but the price only include lots over 100. 

Other places have them cheaper in small numbers.

I also found several look alikes from other manufacturers at similar prices, and intend to check them out in the future.

Bill


----------



## mst3k (Sep 30, 2005)

Well if this is the case perhaps we could put together some sort of group buy to get a good price on the lamps.


----------



## Grox (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but is there any new news with regards to the 3" head and aluminium/pelican cases?


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 1, 2005)

My son brought a 200 balloon display home from his high school football game. His friends wanted to see the power of the USL so I proceeded to pop the balloons with the USL. :naughty:

Jeff


----------



## Grox (Oct 1, 2005)

xpitxbullx said:


> My son brought a 200 balloon display home from his high school football game. His friends wanted to see the power of the USL so I proceeded to pop the balloons with the USL. :naughty:
> 
> Jeff



:naughty: :wow: 

Hehe. Shoulda taken a video or something  How far away were these balloons?


----------



## MikeF (Oct 1, 2005)

QUOTES:
From CODEMAN
“Now that the USL's are shipping out, maybe we can have our own version of the "lighting of the beacons" scene from the LOTR's Return of the King!

Someone needs to determine how far away a USL can be seen. Not that such a measurement means anything...every time I see a commercial for a light that "can be seen over a mile away", I think, how many people buy a light based on how far away it can be seen? Unless it's to be used for signalling, who cares? Still, inquiring minds are curious. 


From Grox


Hehe. Shoulda taken a video or something How far away were these balloons? “ 
ENDQUOTEs]

These comments have inspired me. I have no doubt that with optical sighting such as the Hubble Telescope, or the "Spies in the Skies" satellites that you could see the USL from Space. In fact with the USL, with the space telescopes it could undoubtedly overwhelm the sensors. With a more modest optical device, such as the zoom lens on a camcorder, I think that the USL could be seen and identified from at least 50 miles, possibly further.

Since I live in Denver and there are some mountains nearby, I think they are called the stoney mountains, or the Rocky Mountains or something like that, there should be an easy way to test this. 

Anyway, when I receive my USL (hint hint Bill :> ), I could find a prominent Mountaintop location with a view to Denver, and either arrange for one of my kids to be at a distant location from the Mountaintop, say the front steps of the Colorado State Capitol, with a video camera pointing towards the Mountaintop and via the magic of cell phone communication between the "Transmitter Site" (USL on a Mountain) and the "receive site" we could talk to each other while I am flashing the USL to verify that is the source they are seeing, amidst all of the other lights on the Front Range Foothills. For example, if I was on Lookout Mountain, it is 13.4 miles as the photons fly to the Capitol. Or a more extreme case, if I were on the South side of Pike's Peak, it is more than 60 miles to the Capitol. Obviously, for a test of this distance, atmospheric conditions would be a major factor.

An interesting side note: There is a USGS benchmark on the Colorado State Capitol, on the West side stairs that shows an elevation of 5,280 feet, hence the nick name for Denver of the "Mile High City". There have been at least three different markers for the elevation of 5,280, due to increased accuracy in surveying techniques. 

Now since today is October first, and a few of the high Mountain roads have closed due to snow fall, it would be a good idea to do this sooner, rather than later. Although Pike's Peak usually doesn't get enough snow to close the road completely during the winter, in fact we have driven to at least 13,500 feet on the Pike's Peak Toll Road in February. Another interesting test would be to also take along some other high output lights for comparison testing, such as the CostcoHID, and the X990, and a 10Watt Mag-HID conversion or a SureFire M-3 or L-6 or .......? All that is missing is the USL and the time to do this.

Maybe this could turn into a "Dual Ended Flashlight Party" with some Denver Area CPF people on Pike's Peak, and another group at the State Capitol or some other location in Denver since security will not let you drive into the circle drive unless you have suitable credentials?

What do you think?


Note: I changed the format of the quotes because when I tried using the quote function on CPF, it locked up my browser. It also locked up when I tried to edit my post to correct a couple of typos and add the quote from Grox. I found references to this lockup at: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1083341&postcount=6 . This post also links to another thread describing the problem.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 1, 2005)

If Surefire's claims of the M6/HOLA being used with an IR filter to signal with, then I'm sure the USL can reach as well.

I'll be anxiously waiting to hear the results of your idea!

In the meantime, my USL showed up today, with a companion FM-6AA/FM-3H Fatbody that Bill had grabbed for me!







The production USL is a noticable improvement over the prototype:


Much improved reflector - the spot is more distinct now, thanks to the LOP reflector. If you're near-sighted, the change reminds me of seeing something without my glasses, then looking again with my glasses on.
The excellent switch guard - *super kudos to tvodrd for this gift*, and the extra pins and rings. It really adds, IMO, a touch of class, not to mention being a subtle hint of what the USL hides inside. Seeing it in person, it is much lower key that I expected. I'll sleep better as well, knowing the USL won't come on accidentally.
fantastic machining by modamag.
the battery pack looks great, at least from what can be seen (thanks, js!)
The can looks like a commerically-made part - kudos to whoever made them.
great installation of the switch guard by Bill.
use of the Mag's spare bulb foam holder to hold the battery pack's molex connector. Smart move, Bill!
During halftime, I did turn the USL on and I really like the spot. At 15 ft, I'd guess it's about 1 ft in diameter. I then put the FM-3H on. That dropped the spot's diameter to about 6". This ought to give the USL some serious throw. I've got a stop sign in my neighborhood that's a measured 310-320 yrds. The LionCub/LionHead will light it up enough to see the sign clearly and to just be able to see the gray post. I can't wait to see what ther USL/FM-3H will do!

I added a black elastic hair band to the switch pin:






After running it through the split ring, I just pulled it around the body and over the switch guard. Now, if I lose the pin, it's my own darn fault.

Here's a shot of my USL/FM-3H:






Yeah, baby!!!!!!!!!!

Even if I wasn't part of the USL Team, I would have to say that the USL is a real work of art, not to mention a lot of blood, sweat, and tears. If there was an award for the best mod light, the USL would be a very serious contender for top dog 2005!


----------



## Trashman (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow, the black looks great. The one I bought from somebody had black as the third choice....maybe I'll get "unlucky" and not get the first or second! I'm sure the other colors will look great, too, but I doubt FM will ever offer a pewter or blue 3" head to match. 

I can't wait to see some more beamshots. You really deserved that gift! The service you are providing is one heck of a big job! I can only imagine how many PM's you've had to respond to, and that's only a small part of your contributions. I'm sure you are Bill's hero!


----------



## Codeman (Oct 1, 2005)

The switch guard really blends in well, too! What was I thinking for doubting Larry's work?  

Helping Bill has been a real pleasure, even with the 1,100+ PM's about the USL. But, that's a tiny drop compare to the buckets of effort from the other team members.

I can't wait to start hearing from the owners as they start receiving their USL's. Team Tres Amigos (bwaites, js, and Ginseng), modamag, and tvodrd will soon start receiving the accolades that they have earned with their efforts. Seeing that is gonna be fun. Seeing that will be as much of a reward to me as everything else, maybe more. Only then will I truly know I did my part.

About the pictures: It's kind of like trying to explain faith. To someone without faith, no explanation will ever satisfy. To someone with faith, no explanation is necessary. Until you've seen a USL in person, you really can't appreciate how poorly even the best of pictures are at showing the USL in all it's glory.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 1, 2005)

Ray, I'm flattered!  The two weekends I spent in the garage running-off the guards no doubt pales in comparison with the hours you spent responding to 1,100+ PM's for this proj. (No doubt some of them belonged in "Dilbert Land," but you have too much class to let the rest of us share the chuckles!)

Ray and I, as field testers, "conspired" to insist on a switch guard. The things are freakin' dangerous up close! Next we'll have a USL Owners contest for how long we can hover our hands in front of one at 4 inches. :green: The guard's design was Q&D at my end- feces-load of tradeoffs! Keeping the "grenade pin" in place makes it much more effective! As the switches' panel retention features also retain the guard, It appears this made Bill run some hot melt or something to make switch retention more positive- haven't taken mine apart to see yet.

I was very flattered to have been selected as a "field tester" for it, but regret my camera skills didn't do it justice.  It has been an interesting journey, and I had a bunch of fun!. My history on CPF has been the small pocket light LED realm. Until now! :naughty:

:bow: :bow: :bow: -----> bwaites!

Larry


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 2, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> Next we'll have a USL Owners contest for how long we can hover our hands in front of one at 4 inches. :green:
> Larry


 
1.5 seconds here. Do I hold the record?

Jeff


----------



## Codeman (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad to pay you back on the flattery, Larry. I seem to recall using those same words when you first contacted me and our conspiracy started! 

I could've put in thousands of hours on my end but it still wouldn't have stopped someone's house from burning down. Great engineers take a good design, even a great one like the USL, make one small, elegant change, and the value of the design increases tenfold. The fact that it only took you two weekends from inception to completion, well, that's the definition of efficiency, IMB. Yeah, the switch guard may be a compromise, but it's a very good one. I am glad you agreed to lower the gaurd a bit, though. Now that I have it in hand, I think you nailed it

I'm not sure I'll sign up for the 4" hand hover contest. I've had 2 numb fingers due to nerve damage for about 12 years, so I value the feeling in my remaining ones. But, if I can enter the contest WITH just my numb fingers, sign me up! I'll be a cinch to win! 

As far as the "Dilbert Land" PM's go, it's not class keeping me from sharin' 'em - I'm just waiting for the right time! 

Jeff, that's the record as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## bwaites (Oct 2, 2005)

Larry and Ray,

Thanks, but this REALLY was an effort that was helped and inspired by many!

If I EVER produce something that has 1/10th the skill and cool factor of the CRII's I'll be happy. The USL is the broadsword of lights, big and blunt, compared to the rapier like CRII!!

But thank you both!! 

I still have 75 plus first run lights to build, and the HiTec charger regimen still to fine tune!

Thanks everyone!!

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Oct 2, 2005)

Codeman said:


> To someone with faith, no explanation is necessary. glory.



No explanation necessary.. just send Paypal - cash, credit, or eCheck! 

WHERE'S MY USL!!!!!!!


----------



## KevinL (Oct 2, 2005)

xpitxbullx said:


> 1.5 seconds here. Do I hold the record?
> 
> Jeff



Ten seconds here. 

*hides oven mitt*


----------



## MikeF (Oct 3, 2005)

Kevin L, was that oven mitt smoldering?


----------



## js (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*



xpitxbullx said:


> So for the HiTech charger, you don't want us to set it on the NiCD? aren't these NiCD batteries?
> 
> Jeff



*NO!!! THEY ARE NIMH!!!*

You're Hitec should be in NiMH mode. Charging in NiCd mode will mean that it will never peak detect and you will most likely damage your battery pack.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: USL ARRIVES!*



js said:


> *NO!!! THEY ARE NIMH!!!*
> 
> You're Hitec should be in NiMH mode. Charging in NiCd mode will mean that it will never peak detect and you will most likely damage your battery pack.


 
Noted. Thanks. 

Jeff


----------



## JimH (Oct 3, 2005)

First, let me second all the cudos to everyone involved in making this light happen. It has definitely exceeded my expectations.

Second, Jeff, I don't want to hijack your thread, but I also didn't want to start a whole new thread just to post my initial impressions. I figured, since you've already got this first impressions thread going, I'd just tack on.

This weekend, I took the USL to the school yard where I let my dogs run around and play. It's a fairly large school yard. I have found that a combination of a walking around light and a more powerful light is perfect in this situation. The USL turned out to be the perfect long range light to make sure the dogs aren't trying to sneak out of the fence on the other side of the school yard.

The USL is awesome. It lights up the whole school yard. You can't really say it is a combination of throw and flood, because it puts out so freaking much light that throw and flood are all blurred together. I know it's inadequate, but the best I can come up with is that it throws a flood light.

I've run it through one charge cycle, and have to say that the fit, finish, and function of the light are superb. I would say the light is definitely ready for prime time.

That being said, there is one extremely minor nit that I have discovered. There is just enough play in the switch and the retaining pin on the guard, that it is possible, with a little pressure, to turn on the light with the pin in place. I don't see this as a problem. I think just a slightly larger pin would add to the safety factor. When I get time, I'll probably inlarge the holes just a tad so they will accept a larger pin.

Again, congratualtions to all of the players in this project for bringing us this truely astounding light.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 3, 2005)

Jim,

Does the light stay on or is it like a momentary switch?

I haven't noticed that I could do that!

It would require the "perfect storm" to get something in there accidently and hold it on, but it is a concern!


Bill


----------



## JimH (Oct 3, 2005)

bwaites said:


> Jim,
> 
> Does the light stay on or is it like a momentary switch?
> 
> ...



The back of the switch will stick up past the pin in the constant on position. I agree that it is unlikely to happen due to the extra pressure required, but it could happen if unwisely packed against a bunch of irregularly shaped objects in luggage. I think you would have to go out of your way to make it happen.

When I get home tonight, I'll see if I can figure out a way to measure the amount of pressure required to make it happen.

Forgive me. Part of my job is integration testing. My motto is "You make it, I'll break it". :laughing:


----------



## bwaites (Oct 3, 2005)

Interesting!!

I'll have to look at the ones on the assembly bench tonite and see if that happens with them.

Bill


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 3, 2005)

How many lumens is this USL???? And how much did you pay for it???

-PSM


----------



## JimH (Oct 3, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> How many lumens is this USL????



Too many to measure :laughing:



PoliceScannerMan said:


> And how much did you pay for it???



If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 3, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan,

Jim's being funny!:nana: 

The USL puts out approx. 2000 torch lumens for a 10-13 minute run time. 

The initial run cost, including charger, was 300-450 dollars depending on options.

There are a very few 2nd run lights unspoken for at this point.

There is a very good post about the USL, including all the links to old info, which was setup by Codeman late last week in this part of the forum.

Bill


----------



## JimH (Oct 3, 2005)

PoliceScannerMan,

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Here's the link to the thread with links to all the USL info.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 3, 2005)

JimH said:


> ...
> 
> Forgive me. Part of my job is integration testing. My motto is "You make it, I'll break it". :laughing:



Bill's used to it. Around work, my nickname is Captain Lockup, pretty much for the same reason.


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't turn mine on, even momentary, with the pin in place, and a lot of pressure! Has to be a tolerance stack issue.  (No good deed goes unpunished!  )

Larry


----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay, using boxes of Remington UMC 9MM 115 gr hardball ammo for weights, the amount of pressure needed to activate the switch with the pin in place is between 6 and 7 boxes. As close as I can figure this equates to between 9 and 9.5 lbs.

Like I said before, I do not see this as a safety issue. That being said, I'll probably still mod mine.

Of course there is always the possibility that mine is an aberation.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 4, 2005)

Codeman said:


> Bill's used to it. Around work, my nickname is Captain Lockup, pretty much for the same reason.



We had one guy we called EMP Man. Yes, EMP as in ElectroMagnetic Pulse, he used to fry equipment that he touched.... 

I have seen strange things.. the X-Men do walk amongst us 

He also had the ability to wring blood from a stone (get management to give us concessions that would have been ordinarily unthinkable).. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Codeman (Oct 4, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> I can't turn mine on, even momentary, with the pin in place, and a lot of pressure! Has to be a tolerance stack issue.  (No good deed goes unpunished!  )
> 
> Larry


I thought that was the case for mine, but I was just able to turn the switch on using just thumb pressure. It does take several pounds of force, somwhere in the 5-10 lbf range. A well-placed, accidental strike on the switch could turn it on. The orientation of the pin has no effect. When the switch passes by the pin, I can see the pin flexing. Bill, this isn't momentary on - it stays on because the switch goes fully into the on position.

If you look back in this thread at the closeup I took of my switch, you can see that the pin is almost flush with the rear edge of the switch. Also, the switch is well-centered within the guard. My first thought is that it seems either the hole needed to be located about 1 diameter further forward, or the pin needed to be stiffer, but that's just a guess on my part. Larry is far wiser on such matters, so I'll defer to his diagnosis.

Even so, the USL is still *much* safer than it would be without the guard.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 4, 2005)

Interesting, none of the units I have put together in the shop right now can get by the pin. I tried reorienting the pin, and if it is at exactly at the right location, the switch will ALMOST, but not quite, slide by.

There must be a few thousandths variation in the hole location, and combined with a few thousandths variation in the centering of the switch, it allows enough room for the switch to activate. 

How about if you switch to one of the other pins? Are the stainless ones any stiffer, not allowing enough flex?

I might need to recall these, drill out the hole a tiny bit and install a larger pin.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 4, 2005)

I'll try one of the stainless pins when I get home.


----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2005)

bwaites said:


> I might need to recall these
> Bill



Sorry Bill, you can't have it back :nana:. No way I'm going to part with it for that long.

Putting in a slightly larger pin is pretty trivial. I think I can handle it.


----------



## js (Oct 4, 2005)

A word on the switch guard:

It is a beautiful piece of work, and makes the light far safer even without a pin. The sides prevent the switch from activating when laid down on the ground, and that covers well over 90 percent of accidental activation scenarios in my mind.

But, supposing that the pin thing is a problem that we need to solve, here is my solution:

I'm at a loss for the right term for this part, but it is essentially just a rod with a hole in the center. A sleeve? Is that the right term?

Anyway, get a sleeve of just the right width (i.e. cut one to the right width), and hold it in place and slide the locking pin down through the center. Voila! You then have an impossible to activate switch. No need to recall any units or drill anything out. Just add a sleeve. Cheap to make or buy, cheap to mail, easy to install.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 4, 2005)

Okay, none of the stainless pins will let the switch past it. All of the gold-tone ones will.

I've got it figure out. What we actually have is a two-level safety guard! Gold-tone for moderate safety under most conditions. Stainless for maximum safety under all conditions. Yeah, that sounds good to me!

Forget the recall. Mine's not coming back, either!


----------



## DaveNagy (Oct 4, 2005)

Would a recall mean that all the brave souls that chose to forgo the guard would automatically move to the front of the build-queue? Yes, I do believe it *would* mean that!

In that case, I demand a recall. Think of the children. 

PS. More beamshots!


----------



## JimH (Oct 4, 2005)

Codeman said:


> Okay, none of the stainless pins will let the switch past it. All of the gold-tone ones will.
> 
> I've got it figure out. What we actually have is a two-level safety guard! Gold-tone for moderate safety under most conditions. Stainless for maximum safety under all conditions. Yeah, that sounds good to me!
> 
> Forget the recall. Mine's not coming back, either!



It sounds like Ray has it figured out. I couldn't get the steal pin that came with the light back in because of the way the tip was bent, so I've been using a brass pin. Mystery solved. No recall required - not that you could have gotten any of them back anyway :laughing:


----------



## mst3k (Oct 5, 2005)

So "no recalls" sounds cool. Just curious. Im sitting at #63 on the list. Realistically, what can I expect for a ship date at this point?


----------



## bwaites (Oct 5, 2005)

Several of you have asked when your lights will be shipped. 

The limiting factors are four fold:

1) Positioning and fixing the switch protector, which takes about 3 days of curing before I can mess with the bodies. I have the process down now so that I can speed this up some by doing batches of ten at a time, which will speed the whole process some, as I will do the next ten lights, then build the current ten.

2) Conditioning the battery packs. It takes about 48-72 hours for each pack. (It would take less if I didn't have a real job, but I'm switching, charging, discharging packs fairly continuously when I'm home!) Several packs can be done in parallel for some steps. However, I'm reluctant to have more than 3-4 packs going at one time, because I don't want to make a mistake and miss the full conditioning process.

3) Assembling the lights. Each light takes approx. 1 hour after the above steps are done. I'm the ONLY builder, no HAT team to help, so it takes awhile.

4) Packing! It took me 5 hours to pack 6 lights, double checking the orders and making sure I didn't miss any of the options.

I am getting faster, but have had an unexpected work change that has me going in at 5:00 AM and coming home at 6:00 or 7:00PM. Hopefully that will last only another week or two.

I hope (which may be optimistic!) to have the first build all done and gone by Thanksgiving, and I have actually taken a few days off work scattered here and there to facilitate that, but I am gone back east from the 3rd to the 14th of November, so that may slow the process some.

So, no promised dates, but they are coming!!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2005)

I found a new use for the USL yesterday!

Some punk(s) decided to roll the Bradford pear trees in my front yard 2 nights ago. When I got home yesterday, I proceeded to pull as much of the toilet paper out as I could, using a 12' gutter cleaner and a 5' ladder. I was able to get all of it out, except for about 3' that was just outside of reach.

Then it dawned on me that I could bungee my USL onto the end and at least be able to touch the paper. That was all it took to ignite that last bit and burn it to oblivion. I guess I could have bungee'd something else onto the pole, but the USL was a lot funner!

Will the uses of the USL never end?

Hmmm...did Binford ever have a flashlight on Home Improvement?


----------



## Dynacolt (Oct 6, 2005)

With the USL collimating lens attachment, you could have cleared the tree from your favourite lounge chair (taking out several nesting birds at the same time. But I think they call that 'collateral damage'  ).

Dave.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 6, 2005)

*ahem*...

I actually have a 52mm collimating lens on its way to me.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2005)

Dynacolt said:


> With the USL collimating lens attachment, you could have cleared the tree from your favourite lounge chair (taking out several nesting birds at the same time. But I think they call that 'collateral damage'  ).
> 
> Dave.



 Codeman has a parrot and feeds the native birds. No USL'ing of birds in my house!

But, a collimating lens for the FM-3H head would've been helpful.

I keep thinking there are going to be boundless new uses for the USL with Halloween rapidly approaching.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2005)

KevinL said:


> *ahem*...
> 
> I actually have a 52mm collimating lens on its way to me.



You'll need to forward that to Bill. Team USL, in an attempt to assure the asbolute highestly quality USL's, needs to perform testing on all accessories. Just send it to me, and I'll foward it to Bill!  :duck:


----------



## JimH (Oct 6, 2005)

Codeman said:


> I found a new use for the USL yesterday!
> Hmmm...did Binford ever have a flashlight on Home Improvement?



That wouldn't be the Binford 5000 USL, would it?


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2005)

ArrhhhArrhhhArrhhhArrhhhArrhhhArrhhhArrhhh

Just imagine what Sears would be like if they sold USL's!


----------



## BVH (Oct 6, 2005)

Codeman, will you post a link here to the actual order/options/payment list (table). I've hunted in a bunch of the threads you listed but cannot seem to find it. I'd like to be reminded of my positions in line.

Oh golly darn, just found it. never mind!


----------



## mst3k (Oct 6, 2005)

Here Ya go BVH. Go here and scroll down.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78488


----------



## BVH (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Mst3k. Golly Gee, I should be getting mine somewhat soon if I'm 6.1 and 6.2, right Codeman? I don't mind waiting for my second one until near the end of the 1st run so others can get theirs sooner?


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2005)

I created USL Thread Index, which I plan to keep updated with references to all USL-related threads. In fact, if anyone spots a USL thread that's not in the first post of the USL Thread Index, post a link to it in the index thread, and I'll add it to the first post in the index.

As to the order of the USL being built, it was planned to do so in the order that payments were received. Let's wait to hear from da man, though.

Since I've been incredibly blessed by bwaites, and I figure everyone needs something new to check out while waiting for your USL's to be built and delivered, here's a tease of what I'll be working on, starting this weekend:

USL/Mag11/Mag85/... Comparison


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 6, 2005)

Codeman said:


> Just imagine what Sears would be like if they sold USL's!



Likely burned to the ground! :nana:

Larry


----------



## Codeman (Oct 6, 2005)

ROTFLMAO


----------



## BVH (Oct 6, 2005)

Will the lights without switchguards also be built in the "order paid" priority along with those with switchguards? (Not that I have a personal interest...no, not at all)


----------



## bwaites (Oct 6, 2005)

The lights without switchguards require a special assembly process that I am still working to perfect.

Unfortunately, I miscommunicated with Modamag about the extra bodies, and ONLY the bodies that were ordered without switchguards were machined that way. 

I had hoped to have a few extras to perfect the switch mounting on, since flushmounting the switch left the wall section where it mounts very thin. (It's only a section about 1/16 inch wide and 1/8 inch long on each end of the switch.)

Thus, there is NO margin for error on my part, I only get one chance to do them right. 

I think I have it all figured out, but I do have to have a groove machined into the side of the can to make it work.

They won't be delayed much, if any, once I have it worked out.

Bill


----------



## Paul_DW (Oct 8, 2005)

Only just been given the link for this thread! ...






So they are arriving! ...  

Any more teaser pic's anyone??


----------



## KevinL (Oct 8, 2005)

Paul_DW said:


> Only just been given the link for this thread! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I am privileged to be one of the Chosen Few for the initial QA team  (whine and cheese.. I mean.. QA feedback.. has already been sent to those responsible!)

After handling this work of perfection, my hat goes off to all those who were instrumental in its creation at every stage - Ginseng, js, bwaites, tvodrd, and all those who have in some way or other influenced its creation. Giants walk amongst us - they walk quietly, but nevertheless they are giants. 

I believe that the rest of you USL owners will not be disappointed - mine has reached the end of its long journey from inception to delivery, and an even longer road lies ahead for it in my hands. Believe me - the wait is, absolutely, positively, worth it.


----------



## Paul_DW (Oct 8, 2005)

KevinL said:


> I am privileged to be one of the Chosen Few for the initial QA team  (whine and cheese.. I mean.. QA feedback.. has already been sent to those responsible!)




Nice! ...  

ta


----------



## Paul_DW (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul_DW said:


> Any more teaser pic's anyone??


----------



## tvodrd (Oct 10, 2005)

Paul, I have no desire whatsoever to tease you! I secretly hope that Bill bumps-up your place in line in appreciation of the entertainment you helped provide through the USL threads! If you and Bill were to keep quiet about it.... :devil: (Unfortunately, I know Bill too well.  )

Larry


----------



## Paul_DW (Oct 10, 2005)

tvodrd said:


> (Unfortunately, I know Bill too well.  )
> 
> Larry




oh cheers! ... 


All things come to those who wait! ...  


(just terrible at waiting me ...



)


----------



## BVH (Oct 17, 2005)

Any updates for the drooling audience?


----------



## bwaites (Oct 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, I had a massive computer upgrade due to a near failure of a hard drive. (It had actually quit working, but I have been able to get it back running somehow to at least download the stuff from it.)

Since I have a high school and college student at home and they HAVE to HAVE the computer going, I've spent 3 days getting it set up.

Codeman switch is on it's way back to be checked. As soon as I see what caused his switch failure and that it is unique to his light, the next group will go in the mail.

They are ready with the switches hanging out, waiting on that eval.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Oct 18, 2005)

WHAT?! Bill only has ONE computer? 

I have three sitting on my desk, just to MAKE sure work goes on.. oh well, guess that's the downside of being in the industry, you can't live without the miserable things. I used to have fifteen of them several years ago until I started putting them (and myself) out of their misery. 

More Whine and Cheese: I must advise all members of the USL Brotherhood *NOT* to light their USLs hot off the charger. However, in my steadfast belief that whatever s%$t to happen will not only happen, it will happen to me (and I will get a double dose because I'm just damn unlucky), I have bought extra bulbs. I am quite grateful to pay the extra:


----------



## bwaites (Oct 18, 2005)

Well, there are 2 in the house, but one is my wife's business computer, and I refuse to screw it up with the kids downloads.

I hardly feel like they shouldn't be able to take advantage of the net access, but the computer I and they use is easier for me to keep track of than my wifes, so they can do papers on the business computer, but not downloads. 

That lets me keep mine running and lets me make sure no tragedies occur on hers!

This hard drive started acting weird back in March, and I considered swapping out then, but I was a little afraid to go for it in the middle of the PayPal fiasco and the USL stuff and didn't do it. It finally started quitting in the middle of projects last week, so it was time before total KABLOOIE. 

I do have one at work, so I had emergency access if I had to have it.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm in the industry, too, but I've only got one at home. I guess that makes me a lighweight, huh?

Well, I do have an old PS/2 Model 80 (works) and a ThinkPad 755 with a bad keyboard, but I don't think antiques running IBM-DOS 3.0 and Win95 count.

Hmm...that reminds me...I do still have a Timex/Sinclair, I think it's a Z1000? It used a cassette desk to store programs on. Circa 1975 or so. Maybe I should do a USL burn-through test on it?

Kevin, how's your USL doing? We want some pictures, dude!


----------



## Trashman (Oct 19, 2005)

Kevin, you mean that chunk that's missing from the threads of the light in that picture is the result of an exploding bulb? Was the head on the light?


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

Trashman,

Kevin was showing you the little, round, silver ball the filament makes when it vaporizes because of too much power. 

The crescent of missing thread is the residual of the machined area for the switch in a 3D mag that has been cut down to 2D to install a new switch.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Oct 19, 2005)

Bill: My policy with hard disks is that the moment one acts wierd, I pull the data off and replace IMMEDIATELY. Kinda like car batteries.. you don't want to call for a tow when you don't have to. Just something that's saved me many times.. the computers that is, the car only once.

Codeman: No, that makes you smarter than me - you do not take work home!  Actually, work follows me home.. *grumble*

Pictures? OK, how bout some beamshots...


The "Light From Above" look:





The USL (left) vs my most powerful 2C light (ROP/LE, 850 bulb lumens):





The USL vs the light from which it came - Mag3D. Yes, it's the dot of light on the right.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 19, 2005)

And the USL wearing a different hat (that of the Polaris) for a day. It even uses the Eiko-Solux MR16 with 4700K CCT. 






WARNING: DO NOT twist the USL head if you have an MR16 bulb loaded - you CAN damage the contact points. Luckily I didn't put too much force on it and only dented the bulb holes slightly.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeeeeeehhhhhhhhaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice shots!

I especially like the USL / stock 3D shot. That really says it all.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 19, 2005)

During today's testing run I discovered a couple more things which I think I should share. 

I was carrying a Surefire SRTH (225 lumens), ROP/LE (600 lumens), USL (2K lumens). 

At the furthest end of our testing range, the SRTH and the USL, despite the huge disparity in power, managed to both light up the targets and allow us to identify them. The ROP/LE did not, surprisingly, even though it uses a MOP cammed Mag reflector. 

The surprise guest was the Lioncub+Lionhead that came with me, while it didn't manage to illuminate the target either, it and the SRTH shared the title for "tightest beam and best optical collimation". The SRTH only managed to match the USL's range because of this incredibly tight beam. The USL managed to deliver the range because of sheer photonic output. 

I recall tvodrd's tests about the USL and the Beast, I think the Beast has better optical management and therefore provided better illumination of his workbench testing range. The USL is very very much a wall of light just like the ROP/LE is, and what an unbelievably amazing wall of light it is. The USL's sidespill is almost as bright as the SRTH's main beam! There is absolutely NOTHING better when you need to flood an entire field, as shown above. 

Not dissing the USL, but I'm just saying that photon management is very, very important. The other guy and me were discussing "What if the USL could deliver the same needle-like beam that the Lionhead and SRTH could.." that would really be marshmallows at 300 feet.


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

True, the stock USL isn't a huge thrower - it wasn't designed to be. But...

With a FM-3 head on it, the USL delivers a much tighter beam (my eyes say it's about 1/2 the diameter of the stock head's beam), but it still has a huge amount of spill.

The USL/FM-3 lit up a stop sign in my neighborhood at *323 yds* (electronically ranged), even with those horrible orange street lights messing up the night sky. And that is with the stock bulb. Swap a 64625 in and output jumps enough to be noticeable, though the beam isn't as nicely-shaped.

As Bill has mentioned previously, the 64625 doesn't add much when using the stock head. The spot really isn't noticeably brighter, nor is the spill. The 64625 really does need a 3" head to make sense. IMO, the stock bulb is the best bulb for the stock head.

For the USL owners who end up with a 3" head, they will have the best of both worlds - either a masssive wall o' light or a very serious throw monster with an impressive wall o' light.

Bottom line, from my own experience, the USL/FM-3's beam easily outdoes the LC/Lh's beam. It's very noticeable. Still, I can see your point. The LC/Lh does put a much higher percentage of it's total output into the beam as compared to either the stock USL or a USL/FM-3. If the USL/FM-3 put as high a percentage into the spot as the LC/Lh, it might be capable of starting fires at a distance.

OT - The throw of the the LC/Lh is surprising. My brass LC/Lh can light the reflective portion of the stopsign up very well, but not the ground around it, like the USL/FM-3 does.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 19, 2005)

Any idea when production of the USL 3" head will start? I have an FM-H3 head already but it comes with a cammed reflector.


Jeff


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

Otokoyama has told me it's not a technically difficult item to make, and he would consider it with enough demand.

Not enough people have their USL's to really encourage him to make them, (I am working on it guys, REALLY!) and the FM 3" head works very well. FM is working on a new 3" head, maybe convincing him to make extras will be an easier route to go, besides that, he is making them in a least one other color than black, so it might be possible to talk him into making matching colors.

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

Although I haven't talk to Bill about it, the FM-3H camless I have has to be screwed out just a bit before the o-ring is engaged for best focusing with the 64625. For that reason, a slightly deeper head might be better.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

XpitXbullX,


Talk with Litho123 about getting a 3" Carley that fits your FM head. Carley makes them, you could then have a cammed reflector and a noncammed one!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

Ray, you should be able to adjust the can and socket down enough to get a good fit. 

Of course, you will them have to readjust for the stock head.

BTW, I love the FM 6AA with a black stock Mag head and MOP/HOP reflector with the 1111. That lets you run the FM head on the USL!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

bwaites said:


> Ray, you should be able to adjust the can and socket down enough to get a good fit.
> 
> Of course, you will them have to readjust for the stock head.
> 
> ...



Remember when I moved the can on the prototype? Never got it back in place correctly and my frustration let to some residue on the bulb which fogged the reflector. I think I'd rather just put ducttape on the FM-3 to hold 'er steady!

Strange you should mention the FM-6AA/stock head/MOP/WA1111 - that's exactly how it's setup at the moment! Though, the head looks tiny compared to that fatbody!


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

Gee, Cap'n Lockup, you can move the can around, it's just a trial and error thing. I just eyeball them when I build them!

The threads allow quite a bit of movement to find the best point.

But, maybe I'll find the compromise spot for you while it is here being looked at and save you the hassle!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

Remember, I just finished the first 3 years in engineering science & mechanics - hotwire can adjustments hadn't been covered yet!

You better, or you might just find yourself cutoff from the yeller grits!  

Actually, this is a good example of my complex-solution-for-a-simple-problem mindset. Once I moved the proto can, I erased that option from my memory, which forced me to seek a more difficult solution. Thankfully, I still remember that a light bulb can be replaced by simply turning the bulb. Otherwise, I'd probably be hiring a contractor to replace lamp fixtures each time a bulb blows in my house.

Hmmm...maybe I can just send my USL to you each time I want to switch heads?


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

OK, OK, I'll give you the simple solution.

Take a scratch awl, (or the point of a disposable knife or exacto blade) and lightly scratch all the way around the top of the can, against the inner wall of the body. That's the reference point.

Now you can go up, down, all around and always get back home!!!

You can do the same with a Marks A Lot marker, but when it gets really hot it smokes a lot and tends to slowly disappear.


Bill


----------



## Codeman (Oct 19, 2005)

Yikes!! Scratch my USL?!!!!!!!!!  

How about I just remember to go to the tool box, get out my depth gauge, and measure where the can is BEFORE I move it?


----------



## bwaites (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey, you are making a "reference mark"!!

Besides that, I said, "simple"!!

Bill


----------



## Psychomodo (Oct 19, 2005)

Just LOVE those beam shots


----------



## Paul_DW (Oct 22, 2005)

KevinL said:


> .




Excellent pics! .... love em! ...


----------



## JimH (Oct 24, 2005)

Lessons learned: 

1) Don't light up the USL hot off the charger - insta flash. I don't know what the safe time to wait is, but definitely longer than a few seconds.

2) If you're going to show off, have a spare bulb handy. Burnt out or broken bulb makes for a bummer demonstration .


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 24, 2005)

Here are some pictures of your Jim!! 

I had to throw in that way impressive brass light :naughty:








BTW JimH also modifyed the switch protector pin. I'll let him explain but here are the pictures...


----------



## Codeman (Oct 24, 2005)

Dang, that's is BLUE!!!!

Super-sized the safety pin, too!


----------



## JimH (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures Tony. Here's the explanation.

The hole for the pin is closer to the top of the guard than it is to the back. Using this information, you can take a hitch pin clip of the appropriate size and spread it open a bit. When the pin is in the vertical position, there is just enough tension in the clip to prevent it from falling out, and yet allow it to be pulled out with very minimal force.

When the clip is in the horizontal position (normal laying down resting position), it may only be removed with a significant dedicated amount of effort.

In the vast majority of positions for the light to be in, the clip will be in the horizontal position (i.e. laying down on the body of the light) and will be difficult to remove. Moving the clip to the vertical position, allows the clip to be very easily removed.

Anyone familiar with the securing clip on load leveling trailer hitches will recognize the principle.

One final mod I made to the clip was to cut off the unused part of the clip as shown below.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 24, 2005)

I think the blue ones turned out "purty"!!

Nice idea on the pin!

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Oct 26, 2005)

Paul_DW said:


> Excellent pics! .... love em! ...




Thanks guys.. I am diversifying into photography. It's something that allows me to find a peace I can't anywhere else.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Oct 26, 2005)

KevinL said:


> Thanks guys.. I am diversifying into photography. It's something that allows me to find a peace I can't anywhere else.



Yes Kevin, those pics of the USL beamshots etc are very dramatic. I would nominate the USL vs Stock Mag for the 2005 CPF Calander :rock:


----------



## Paul_DW (Oct 26, 2005)

CromagNet said:


> Yes Kevin, those pics of the USL beamshots etc are very dramatic. I would nominate the USL vs Stock Mag for the 2005 CPF Calander :rock:



Seconded! 

I still



each time I look at it, awwww poor lil thing ...


----------



## Paul_DW (Nov 12, 2005)

Anything anyone ?!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Nov 12, 2005)

Paul_DW -- I'm guessing you saw the pictures I posted in this side thread about a week ago 

a USL, Mag85/3" head, X990 and a fire!!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/97362&highlight=cromagnet

.


----------



## Paul_DW (Nov 12, 2005)

CromagNet said:


> Paul_DW -- I'm guessing you saw the pictures I posted in this side thread about a week ago
> 
> a USL, Mag85/3" head, X990 and a fire!!
> 
> ...




No I didn't but have just looked at it. I even tried to post on it, but CPF for me is painful to use ...  I have a decent Broadband connection, but EVERYTHING takes forever to load ...... painful! 

Cheers


----------



## mst3k (Nov 12, 2005)

Its not just you man, the board is slower than a 2000 year old tortoise today.



Well, dang musta been some maintenance goin on or sumpin. She's back up to speed right now!

:wow:


----------



## Catdaddy (Nov 12, 2005)

I haven't been able to hang out here on CPF like I use to, so I haven't been following this thread at all. Someone please sned me a quick PM with the status on shhipping these.
Thank you guys,
John


----------



## KevinL (Nov 13, 2005)

Paul_DW said:


> Seconded!
> 
> I still
> 
> ...




woohoooooooo!!   

More dramatic USL shots will follow in the weeks to come.


----------



## Dynacolt (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe it looks so dim cos it doesn't have the halogen bulb in it?


----------



## bwaites (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm on vacation and will return later this week.

I have about 15 lights almost ready to ship, and will try to get them out in the next 10 days or so. After sitting for 2 weeks, I'm hoping no more cells have leaked.

If they haven't, those lights will go in the mail. At that point, Jim Sexton will be building more packs and we'll wait to make sure that no more cells leak in the first batch. 

If there are no more problems, then we'll finish the build.

Bill


----------



## KevinL (Nov 13, 2005)

Dynacolt said:


> Maybe it looks so dim cos it doesn't have the halogen bulb in it?




Yeah, all it needs is an Osram 62138 halogen 

Bill, no leaking cells here. 

Will try and find some free time later this week for promised beamshots.


----------



## Paul_DW (Dec 8, 2005)

KevinL said:


> More dramatic USL shots will follow in the weeks to come.


----------



## naromtap (Jan 12, 2006)

Paul_DW said:


>



Sweet or salted paul!?...can I have a handful?


----------



## thwang99 (Jan 13, 2006)

Found another use for the USL.

Walking home tonight, my friend wanted a light for his cigerette. No matches/lighters, so I lit his cigerette with my USL. 

- Tony


----------



## Catdaddy (Jan 25, 2006)

SECOND REQUEST: Please help me out guys. An email would even be better.

I haven't been able to hang out here on CPF like I use to, so I haven't been following this thread at all. Someone please sned me a quick PM with the status on shhipping these.
Thank you guys,
John


----------



## bwaites (Jan 25, 2006)

Catdaddy,

Due to some battery failures, (they leaked!!), we halted shipping while we reworked the battery problem and tried to figure out what was happening. This has taken several months.

We will be resuming shipping in the next month or so. We are currently awaiting some sample battery packs, to evaluate welding vs. soldering the packs together. js (Jim Sexton) should receive those soon, (probably today).

In addition, my supplier for Tritons has been unavailable, (he evidently takes a month long vacation in the winter) and so I haven't received those yet. His store is open, but the staff doesn't know anything about our deal and so can't help.

Please see the thread on sending me your shipping, contact info.

Bill


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 25, 2006)

thwang99 said:


> Found another use for the USL.
> 
> Walking home tonight, my friend wanted a light for his cigerette. No matches/lighters, so I lit his cigerette with my USL.
> 
> - Tony



Ultimate Smoking Light


----------



## andrewwynn (Jan 29, 2006)

My favorite experiment with the USL wannabe I built (Mag100.. uses the same lamp and type of batteries, so output is indistinguishable).. anyhow.. in a safe place like not directly below a smoke detector and maybe with a cement floor.. take some black plastic bag material and hold it stretched out.. you can actually 'paint' words on it if you move just the right speed.. if you slow down it'll melt.. and if you stop it'll punch a hole in about 1 second flat, not kidding.. when you take a square of black plastic bag and punch a 2" hole in in about 2 seconds, people's jaws drop. 

You can actually do that with any light that is above about 20W.. i.e. mag 85.. but the speed is directly proportional to the output.. i.e. the USL will do it 3x as fast as a mag85! (and ends up with a nicer cleaner, bigger hole). 

-awr


----------



## cache529 (Oct 31, 2010)

Just got my Mag85 together and enjoying it very much. I'd love to see the beamshots of the USL, but none of the pictures are showing up here or in the comparison thread. Does anyone have them? if so, I would greatly appreciate it if you upload them. 

Also, there are lots of threads on building an ROP and Mag85, but I haven't been able to find one that details the build of a USL. My understanding is that a USL can be built any way you like as long you it's very Stealthy in a Mag host and freakin' *BRIGHT!* Is this correct? I tried the link to prototype 2 from the USL thread index and it does not work. Any help? Thanks!


----------



## jason 77 (Oct 31, 2010)

cache529 said:


> Just got my Mag85 together and enjoying it very much. I'd love to see the beamshots of the USL, but none of the pictures are showing up here or in the comparison thread.



That's because you commented on a thread that is over 4 years old! LOL


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 31, 2010)

I also appreciate how stealthy and normal the mag85 is, until you turn it on!


----------



## cache529 (Oct 31, 2010)

jason 77 said:


> That's because you commented on a thread that is over 4 years old! LOL



Yes, I know it's an old thread. I guess I'd like to revive it and hopefully get some details on the USL. I know the build or aspects of it was confidential at one point, so hopefully that info is no longer "classified". I just read js' post on battery pack construction which was very informative. I know the USL build is exponentially harder than just assembling some parts, but that's what must be done to get a logarithmic increase in brightness. I'm thinking of using one of the 12v 100w Osram bulbs, or even high voltage. I will need to replace the switch or modify it. Also, find a bored out Mag host, etc. I'm quite a nubii at all this and just looking for some guidance or a tutorial if that exists. Maybe I should start a new thread?


----------



## cache529 (Oct 31, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> I also appreciate how stealthy and normal the mag85 is, until you turn it on!



Yes, I love stealthy sleeper cars and now flashlights, after assembling the mag85, I think I'm hooked. Light-addict now.


----------



## Starlight (Oct 31, 2010)

The USL was a 12v 100W 62138 bulb, that was direct driven from 13 nimh batteries.


----------

